# Changing wrongly worded TIE



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone 

Sorry if this has been covered. I've had a sift through but can't find anything. Maybe im looking in the wrong places. 

So, I changed to the TIE a few months ago and was one of those who got the "family member....." words on the bottom. I was assured it's fine and valid and it doesn't really bother me. Actually im married to a Spaniard so its technically correct although obviously irrelevant. Has anyone had theirs changed in Alicante for a new one after this problem? 

The only info I can find is that we can go to any national police station. Obviously now in Alicante it's not done as a police station as it used to be. So im curious if i need appointment or not, and which office i go to for a new one. The one where the finger prints and papers are done, or the one where cards are collected from? If anyone has done it id be grateful for an insight. Thanks!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Ours are the same but not in the least bit worried about it and quite happy to wait until the chaos and panic is over, as it will be not long into the new year, and then take whatever steps are necessary to have them replaced.

Might even just forget about it for the next couple of years until our 5 years are up when we automatically change them for permanent cards.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MataMata said:


> Ours are the same but not in the least bit worried about it and quite happy to wait until the chaos and panic is over, as it will be not long into the new year, and then take whatever steps are necessary to have them replaced.
> 
> Might even just forget about it for the next couple of years until our 5 years are up when we automatically change them for permanent cards.


I'm not at all worried either and certainly not in a rush but at some point I'd like to change it. More than anything, for travel purposes as I do a lot of travel with work. 

A colleague who is from outside of the EU has a "family member" card as he has a Spanish wife but when he travels they check the details of his wife who's info appears on the back of his TIE. I travel a lot on domestic flights for work, where a driving licence alone is sufficient ID, but the amount of times that check in staff have insisted on me presenting a passport is unbelievable. Each time having to educate them about the laws and their own airline rules, and sometimes still having to show my passport. So, I can see some issues born out of confusion when entering the EU, perhaps other countries, from outside if the card shows "family member" on it. So, for this reason alone, to avoid potential confusion and issuee explaining to other border controls in years to come "no, it's fine, let me in, my card was issued wrong but its ol, i promise" i prefer to swap it at some point!


----------

